# New Drywall to Existing Ceiling - Caulk vs Tape/Mud?



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, that can work. I do it sometimes in closet ceilings or other times where it's not feasible to use tape (such as where there is an odd tiny space where a taping knife won't fit.)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> Yes, that can work. I do it sometimes in closet ceilings or other times where it's not feasible to use tape (such as where there is an odd tiny space where a taping knife won't fit.)


YEP also......

Marrying a new wall to existing and different textured ceiling is often difficult to tape and then match..... an good acrylic caulk will work fine... don't cove/round it over too much.... it does make cutting in with a straight line a little more difficult when painting in contrasting color.....

A few months ago, I noticed on new construction that was all they were doing... not sure I like that idea as subsequent drying and new build settlement seems like a conventional good tape would be preferable... I'd like to see that home in 6-12 months and see how it did.


----------



## kal72 (Jul 10, 2016)

thanks for the responses. Thats great. 

Great tip on not rounding it too much for paint edging - good news is that my color transitions at an outside corner!


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

*Straight Flex for inside corners*



kal72 said:


> I have built out a 2x3 frame on my wall from the existing finished wall/ceiling to create a little alcove for my TV ontop of the mantel. (see pic #1)
> 
> This frame is about 5" out from the wall and 3-1/2" wide, I have wrapped the 2x3 in drywall and used corner bead for my outside corners, but am about to tackle the inside corners.
> 
> ...


I would use this product, hands down! 






A couple of years ago I was on a job where I had to tape all the inside corners of a newly built closet. I had purchased some fiberglass drywall tape (the kind that looks like furnace filter material) and this:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Strait-...-Drywall-Joint-Tape-SM-100S-SM-100S/202085011

Like an idiot I chose the fiberglass tape for the closet corners. Took me forever. After that was done I had to do a repair on a 45 degree tape line where I cut out the old drywall paper tape. I used the Straight Flex to repair the joint and started slapping myself in the face because it was SO EASY AND FASTER than using the fiberglass tape.

Use the Straight Flex and take your time and it should look great.

siffleur


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

Unless strait flex has changed in the last 10 years, I wouldn't suggest it. I did a couple of jobs with it, and inside of 6 months, it began peeling loose. Peeled in every application on the house - angles, corners, splays, etc. 

Before the observations start coming in, by then I had been taping for almost 20 years. Never used it again.
That no coat is a good product though... 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Caulk will not work.

Alternatives are tape - or crown molding.

You can go with a very simple flat stock attached to the ceiling which CAN be caulked where it meets the ceiling and wall, thus allowing painting and eliminating any need to applying mud to the ceiling and the wall.

Prime the wood first...nail up into the same backers/studs that the ceiling is attached to.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Domo said:


> Caulk will not work.



It often will, actually.


----------

